# 14' Aire---SOLD



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

what is the year made and what does Aire name this model.

thanks


----------



## ThreeLeggedDog (Jan 6, 2013)

okieboater said:


> what is the year made and what does Aire name this model.
> 
> thanks


The model should be the Ocelot and from memory i believe the serial number says manufactured in 99


----------



## ThreeLeggedDog (Jan 6, 2013)

I've Stored it inside the 3 years I've owned it and also have the parts to replace the valves


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Appreciate the information.


----------

